# No tech coffee table display.



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

hey guys! decided to start up a planted vase in the sunroom. 

was rummaging around looking for something else and found this



i had some sand and dirt left over from my big tank build and decided to give it ago. this measures out at about 1.4l so i dont think ill put shrimp in it.



got it dirty


cleaned it up



finished! after stirring up the dirt about 10 times because im a idiot.

i was going to use a sword from my nano but this little thing was floating on top so i thought it would do. no idea what it is, but it thrives in my nano and melts in my 4ft so will see how it goes. once my moss grows back a bit (in my cube) ill be covering the bottom in java. 

its going to be sitting in the sun room with probably 5-7 hours sunlight, might have to move it once summer comes around as it will probably catch fire :red_mouth


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Looks good. Depending on what you want I would do some stem plants instead of the sword. I think they would fill up and use more of the vertical space of the tall vase. I actually just started a large brandy glass no tech vase too with dwarf hair grass and a moss tree.


----------



## londonloco (Aug 25, 2005)

I think the sword will look amazing in that jar! Subscribed.....


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

I think I just want one larger plant in here for a clean look rather than a stem jungle. I can only just get my hand all the way to the bottom so I don't really want to have to do much maintaince. I love the idea of hair grass! Interested to how goes, a floor of hg with a tall plant would look fantastic!

I agree about the sword! Laziness just got the best of me with it. As soon as a baby sword breaks off ill chuck it in.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I will probably be putting some stems in my vase for their quick growth but I am covering the surface with water lettuce, and doing a gnarly Xmas moss tree. I have the tree starting in my high tech tank to get thing going.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

It's gonna be nice if that plant grows in and fills it up. So, I noticed this was yesterday. How many have you built since then? They're addictive. I had 5 done within 3 days of my first.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I like the shape of your vase.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Seedreemer said:


> It's gonna be nice if that plant grows in and fills it up. So, I noticed this was yesterday. How many have you built since then? They're addictive. I had 5 done within 3 days of my first.


oh man, i have been eyeing off every vase in the house since i set this up. if it werent for GTAV i think every surface in the house would be covered with.

im hoping it will fill up, when i brought the parent plant or whatever it kinda resembles a thin sword with balls. i havent been able to i.d it yet, and the LFS got sent it by mistake so he isnt sure.


probably much to my grandparents chargin as i still live at home, they are understanding of my hobbies, but probably not when it takes over the house. :icon_lol:



GMYukonon24s said:


> I like the shape of your vase.


i do to, im glad my nan has good taste i vases she will never use:icon_lol:






sitting in the sun! here is hoping it will work. i have also found a shallow ball i am think of filling with some Hairgrass out of my big tank, i dont know i have enough patients to plant it though haha


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, I saw your other thread, lol. I at one point was considering hitting the streets to score some vases, hehe. 

I think that's pygmy chain sword. When you said it had the balls I remembered seeing something like it on liveaquaria dot com in their freshwater plants section, page 2. Every one of these I've ever had has ended up growing tall so either I've gotten the wrong plant for years from different sources or it'll grow tall at times.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

yeahhh, the addiction struck. now it looks odd there are 2 bowls/vase on the table, maybe time for a third haha!

your sir, are correct! i just googled it. hopefully this one is a rouge and gets tall. if not it can go as a centre piece in the bowl.


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

I love the shiney new workbench you have there. It looks like it's only 50 or 60 years old!!!

Nice little vase. I'm tempted to try one at my office. The cactus are suffering cause I'm gone to much. Maybe something like java fern in a vase will work better.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

haha! that work bench has served my pop for 45 years or something! its a shame only 10% of it isnt covered in [censored][censored][censored][censored]!

i think if i do a third one, it will be java fern.


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

frenchie1001 said:


> your sir, are correct! i just googled it. hopefully this one is a rouge and gets tall. if not it can go as a centre piece in the bowl.


I just read last night if it's in low light it gets tall, which explains my past experiences. I don't know what your hours of sunlight will do for it, but I know once it gets started it grows fast for me. It'll be pretty in the vase.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

lets hope it goes crazy!

pictures to come but there in a now a small bowl with hair grass and bacopa sitting next to this.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

I think ive turned a experiment into a coffee table display! My grand parents are surprisingly interested which makes it good.

I am thinking ill add a 2nd smaller vase with a tall sword or some kinda val to round the table off!

I'm undecided on adding a betta in the small bowl as yet. Ill watch the temp and see how it goes. I got a tds meter with temp today so ill keep a close eye on it.

The sword in the vase is growing strongly so I think it's a win there. Just waiting to see how the hair grass and bacopa in the bowl goes. 

ive also edited the title to better reflect what this has turned into.


----------



## CatFishStryk (Sep 3, 2013)

frenchie1001 said:


> probably much to my grandparents chargin as i still live at home, they are understanding of my hobbies, but probably not when it takes over the house. :icon_lol:


I've taken over my grandparents' house with foster kittens and planted tanks. I'd have some table displays, but between the general lack of space and all the cats... 

Btw, excellent pics! I love the tree showing through the glassware. I think a small narrow bowl will round of the table display nicely.


----------



## spidangular (Nov 28, 2012)

Soon you will need a bigger table. Let me know how it goes with the family when you miss wiping up spilled water...again!


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

CatFishStryk said:


> I've taken over my grandparents' house with foster kittens and planted tanks. I'd have some table displays, but between the general lack of space and all the cats...
> 
> Btw, excellent pics! I love the tree showing through the glassware. I think a small narrow bowl will round of the table display nicely.


I would be out the door if I had a cat! My pop hates them with a passion! 

I hadn't thought of another bowl, I was only thinking a smaller vase. I I will have a hunt around the house and see what I turn up.



spidangular said:


> Soon you will need a bigger table. Let me know how it goes with the family when you miss wiping up spilled water...again!


Haha! I will have to be a lot more careful than usual. This is the first setup that my family have to look at so I want it to be good. With the other tanks they have just been in my room or recently my shed!


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks great! I agree you need one more to make it look right. I'm looking forward to seeing what you do. I also like the short bowl and the way you put the rock up front backed by the plants.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

diggin the new bowl!


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

thanks for the kind words!

i hunted around and found another third vase, its alot smaller but hopefully it will work! ill be putting a amazon sword in it, once it breaks off from the parent plant. i may end up swapping the plants around in the vases depending on how it goes.

progress up date on the bowl - hair grass has all ready started to send off runners and the bacopa is doing nothing at all.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Pictures?

v3


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

still not a whole lot to look at.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

How do people combat surface scum? It's just appeared in both of these. I hate it with a passion! 

Nearly pulled the trigger and brought a betta for the bowl today after going every where in my town and not finding suitable and budget to setup for a betta. Found one 10l bowl, that was 65 dollars, was the worst glass I've have ever seen. Such poor quality you could barely see through it. The other option was a 8l cube but I don't like the look of them enough.


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

I thin kit would be great to add something with more interest (the designer in me talking), but a simple piece of drift, with maybe some moss tied securely. The branch could come out of the water, and throw in a shrimp for good measure during company.
Like this:
(but of course decorate accordingly)


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

I had thought but couldn't find anything cheaply enough to fit my budget. Maybe the next time around.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice bowls! It looks like the price of the rock is still wrote on there or am I seeing things?


----------



## Seedreemer (Sep 28, 2008)

I got all my bowls at thrift stores. If your town has any it's a great way to find some. I paid a total of $2.25 for 3, my pico and 2 larger ones.


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice bowls! It looks like the price of the rock is still wrote on there or am I seeing things?


Dremel time!


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

The price is still on there, it's the most permanent of marker. I scrubbed at it for ages and didn't get anywhere so gave up and chucked it in.


I didn't think of that, I'll go have a look tomorrow.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Finally have found a large enough bowl. it measure 32x33cm i am not clever enough to work out capacity but its 2x the size of a 7l bowl i bowl found. the website i found it on seems to have slow shipping but hopefully it wont take to long.

will get 1x better, some java fern and moss on drift wood and may some hair grass, because i have a heap of it haha.




this is what i am thinking layout wise. just have to wait for the plant now!


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hair grass success! When people say it grows faster In smaller bunches they are right for sure. Makes me want to break it all up and re scape my 120 and cube. 

Suffering a surface scum issue which annoys me, I dunno if it's because I haven't been treating the water with conditioner or what? It started at the same time as my bba break out in the cube, I'm not having a golden run ATM haha

Ignore the cable tie, I couldn't find anything else to stick the java fern to the stone with! Hahahaha


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

What is the zip tie for? Dude, use fishing line and wire if you are trying to hold that thing down. You had me until the zip tie 
Radius X Radius X Height X Pi= 27 liters


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

I use fishing line. Kept wondering why my water was evaporating so fast- then I caught her!









Watch out for this- messes with the water perimeters too!


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

The cable tie was a last resort, I'm a racer not a out doors type haha! I think I'm going to pull it out for moss anyway.


----------



## livebearerlove (Aug 20, 2013)

frenchie1001 said:


> The cable tie was a last resort, I'm a racer not a out doors type haha! I think I'm going to pull it out for moss anyway.


*chuckle, I owned a professional race team. ALMS and WC.

Fishing line is available at even gas station in USA.
'Try it, you might like it'


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

I know, I was being cheap and I couldn't justify buying a whole roll or reel or whatever to use a tiny part of it.

I also don't quite participate on that level of Motorsport haha


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

livebearerlove said:


> Fishing line is available at even gas station in USA.


none of the gas stations here in LA have fishing line...none


BTW, I prefer sewing string. After a few months, it disappears on its own....and you can get 10 mini spools for $1 at the 99 cent store


----------



## Elli (Sep 7, 2013)

Beautiful vases! You're inspiring me to get out the big bowl vase I have stored in my closet gathering dust. 

I second the sewing thread, btw. I bet your grandmother has some of that sitting around. If she crochets or knits see if she has any scrap cotton thread or yarn. I've used that, too. It melts away in about a month or two depending on thickness/twist and you can pull any larger pieces out easily during a water change. And if she does any beading then beading thread is identical to fishing line. Yup, I do all those crafts and readily raid one stash for the other hobby.


----------



## finsNfur (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice bowls! You have a beautiful view outside your window too, are you in Austin, or Australia? 

I have never ever seen fishing line at a gas station anywhere in the U.S. But sewing thread would work, too. And I wouldn't add a betta, their water needs to be changed regularly and that could be awkward.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words!

I haven't seen fish line sold like that here, but I have pulled the stone out in favor of moss covered wood I had in my nano tank, I couldn't get a decent photo because it was overcast though, I like it but I think it looks a little bulky! I am going to get some moss to put on the emerged part I think.


















Noticed the water is a little cloudy now, so ill do a full water change soonish! the dirt must be clouding the water.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

Got a little motivated today and plAyed 

http://i.imgur.com/eZpavJ2.jpg

Pulled a little sword out of my nano and did another vase, repositioned the drift wood to a better spot and did a water change on the bowl, didn't really make it any clearer unfortunately so I assume I just have to wait it out, having the same issue in my big tank!

The third (and final vase) is a little different than the others as it has the most mts like soil in it, so it will be interesting to see if the sword will grow without a root tab.

The next no tech project also came today, a massive betta bowl! Unfortunately it's cracked and terrible quailty so it will have to go back. 

I also switched to imgur in the hope they don't rape the quailty of the photos like photo bucket had been lately. Although I can't get it to work, so ill have to deal with photobucket.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

bump back from the dead!!! still chugging alone. has some pretty hectic algae issues but its growing fast. planing on removing alot of the bacopa and hair grass and adding alot of stems.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Where did you get that round flat bowl thing?

I could imagine that bowl filled with nothing but stems plants, the bottom halves submerged with tops growing out emersed, preferably in a unnatural artistic arrangement with reds and green plants maybe even mixed in with various other shades (purple, brown, light and darker greens, golden, etc). Maybe like a Mandala design-ish when viewed from above (obviously not nearly as detail refined, but you get the color arrangement idea). Would be a cool unique piece of art.

Or do a wabi kusa!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Ha ha, that's some growth after two years!


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

I got it from nans cardboard haha! 

That was basically the idea, except probably not many colours as plant choice here is really limited. 

It's died and come back a few times over
The last few years


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Your aluminum plant's leaves looks a little wilt-y, did you recently trim the stems down and replant them? Btw love the overflowing growth look of the bowl.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

They are, they haven't been in that bowl for very long. About a week! they came from the pet store fully submerged. 
I'm really new to emerged growth so I'm just kind of winging it


----------



## Mariostg (Sep 6, 2014)

Daisy Mae said:


> Ha ha, that's some growth after two years!


Only you jump right in @Daisy_Mae 

Nice bowl @frenchie1001


----------



## kanojo (Oct 31, 2015)

I just found this thread and caught up on it. Great idea for coffee table! I love the overflowing appearance! <3


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

update!!!

looked like this before summer









then summer hit, and it went nuts










then, i got bored and rescaped








now, this is only half done so dont judge, as the stems grow, I'm going to cut them and re plant till i have a super bushy bowl growing. planning on getting some moss for the wood to completely cover it, also added s.repens and narrow leaf java fern today. 

hopefully it turns out all nice looking and stuff in a month or so.


also made this last week


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I love the epiphyte on the end of the wood. What kind of moss was it you had in there earlier? I thought it looked like peacock moss but I'm not sure of my ability to identify mosses yet.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Out of curiosity what is the humidity % in that room?


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

It was Java moss, this time around I'll be using terrestrial moss tho. I'm planning a terrarium so I'll use the left overs from that.

Very very very little, we have dry summers where I live with very low humidity


----------



## Oghorille (Jul 1, 2015)

Did you dose the bowls/water change or just top off? I may have missed a post where you go into more detail and if so I apologize.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

no dosing, just dirt/root tabs and top ups!











added alot more plants!


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

I should add for those interested.

V1 of the bowl was dirt from the yard capped with pool filter sand with 1 osmacote + aquatic tab that I was trailing. 


V2 is spaghnum moss I had left over and didn't want to throw out, whatever the soil was that came with the pink rotala (bought it as a pond plant from the nursery) capped with pool filter sand. Will be adding 2 flourish tabs soon tho. But the plants are growing strong so it's fine for now


----------



## iJohno (Feb 1, 2016)

What is the bowl called? Where did you get it? It looks awesome


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

No idea what it's called, i found it on a shelf at home! I've been watching for similar stuff but haven't found anything That's cheap yet


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

added a fern and some terristal moss today.


no idea how the fern will go, i saw a guy do it on here before but am totally unsure how he managed it.


----------



## robinc (Jul 24, 2014)

I really love these displays. I'll have to give it some thought as I also have a cat who would love to mess with the plants and drink the water. If I were going to google this what would I google besides coffee table display? That sounds a little broad. Is there an actual name for this kind of thing?


----------



## ShukiAi (Jan 20, 2015)

Loving these! I would love to do something like this, but like others here, I have a cat that would probably destroy it. It's bad enough she thinks my 30 gallon tank is her own personal water bowl.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

thankfully I'm cat free, i just have a corgi that doesnt care about anything in the world. the bowl has progressed quite a bit and is due for an update.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

updated photos.

Underwater has good growth but also bad algae so I'm tempted to put it under a little light from now on. then i can have it in my room!


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

o, went to the petstore today to get some bones and chewables for my dog, and as usual left with some kind of water related thing. i grabbed some more H.pinitfida and some palms he had as they were a bucket load cheaper than buying them from bunnings. 

Buying this lead me to accidentally re doing the bowl. it was over run with a strange gooey alage, so i tried to pull some stuff out to make it easier to clean but i managed to put the entire substrate out in on solid piece. I've not seen anything like the root system for everything in it. i could hold the entire bowls worth of substate and plants in my hand.

this time around, i changed it up a little.

Substate is 

clay
sphagnam moss
dirt from the back yard
DIY root tabs
pool filter sand 

I think i used 2 little of everything underneath and then 2 much of a cap but ill see how it goes. I have a 3 or 5 watt reading lamp i am thinking about placing this under so i can place this in my room. I am just in the process of working out how i can suspend it neatly.

















I noticed once i had everything out, the S.repens had started to carpet a little. Hopefully if the goo stays away this will have a nice lush carpet one day.


----------

